# Leesville 8/10



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Fished Leesville today with a friend I have fished with growing up and we have both gotten in to muskie fishing this year but today I boated my personal best a 47" trolled from 7:30 till 3 and at 11 the drag started screeming and it was this one. We kept trolling until 3 and then casted until the storm came at 5, only one more rip trolling but no hook up. But it was the most exciting day I have ever had!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations! That is an awesome fish.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great fish! Congrats! That's got to be the biggest reported from Leesville on OGF this year...


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Great fish! What bait did you get it on?


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Congratulations on a great fish. Nice you got pictures.


----------



## chopper29 (Jan 25, 2009)

That's an awesome fish. Looks like a sweet boat too. Haha


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys, Fishing Marshall the bait I hate fishing with the most cause they're so tiny, The sisson, but when I'm there I always have at least one on.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

nice fish, u pick him up north or south end of lake?


----------



## 1roofmusky (May 20, 2008)

Great fish! Nice BIG head on it too!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Striper, got him real close to the dam so pretty much in the middle.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Beautiful fish. You will always remember that one.
John


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

i like that part of the lake........


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

Was you fishing about 12 foot deep? I had a fish put a new hook at a 45 degree angle on a Sisson up from the Dam, right where it necks down at those Pine Trees.
I went home & changed the Hooks on the Sisson and haven't had a Rip on it since.
That IS a big fish ya caught there !


Edited to add: What color Sisson was you using?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Real nice fish dmgonfishin55, thanks for sharing.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Nice Fish super hog, real solid looking fish too. Thanks for sharing, I love Leesville, probably the most scenic lake in Ohio. I gotta get back there.


----------



## TMCDB6 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats! That's a nice lookin' ski!


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Nice "Lake Shark"!

Are there a lot of weeds around the lake? How's the water clear,stained or muddy?................thanks for any info.
We are going to fish Leesville Tuesday morning for bass.I make one trip a year to fish for bass.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's usually pretty clear, maybe just a tint to it, and there are weeds , lots of weeds that don't come all the way to the surface. And there is a ton of laydowns.


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> It's usually pretty clear, maybe just a tint to it, and there are weeds , lots of weeds that don't come all the way to the surface. And there is a ton of laydowns.


What color Sisson was you using & how deep was you running the Sisson?


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

white and 8 foot


----------

